# Is your brain male or female?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Another one of those delightful quizzes.

Fascinating to look at the assumptions behind the questions.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Annoyingly, it said that my brain is 85% male & 15% female. 

Looking at the questions, it seems to be because I chose the direct, logical answers rather than the Byzantine frivolous ones...

That's what happens when your 'real name' is Freya!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

> Your brain is
> 50% male and 50% female!
> You are an incredibly balanced person and this is reflected in the way that you think. You seem to have found the middle ground between two extremes and this makes you a very independent person. While you find that you can sympathize with the way that other people think, you often find yourself disagreeing with them. You're not afraid to speak your mind, but also know exactly when to stop and when others need your help. You're the perfect compromise!


That's jolly nice of them!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I and MS got the same optimal result!











> Your brain is
> 50% male and 50% female!
> You are an incredibly balanced person and this is reflected in the way that you think. You seem to have found the middle ground between two extremes and this makes you a very independent person. While you find that you can sympathize with the way that other people think, you often find yourself disagreeing with them. You're not afraid to speak your mind, but also know exactly when to stop and when others need your help. You're the perfect compromise!


Very, very Swedish! 

/ptr


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I got 100% male and 100% female.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I got 50 % male 50 % female.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Never trust a quiz that says you're instead of your.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Never trust a quiz that says you're instead of your.


Your rite, off coarse...


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

*Your brain is
70% male and 30% female!*
Your thought processes are predominantly male. But what does that mean? Well, it means that you have particularly advanced spatial awareness and tend to think about things logically and practically. But you also have a softer side when you really care for someone. It's a great mix of character traits.

Well, I tend to operate more on an emotion level, so I'm not sure where logic and practicality fits in, but if the quiz says so, it must have some truth to it! :lol:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I got 50-50. Having been identified as perfect, I need to tell my wife that she should appreciate me more.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I also got a 50/50 rating. My wife already appreciates me for who I am - and I share that appreciation equally for her.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

_Your brain is
20% male and 80% female!
Even though it is hard to generalize, you thoughts tend to fall primarily into one category: female thinking. You often find yourself putting the needs of other before yourself and are happiest when those around you happy. Yet, you also have some male character traits which mean that you can be a little resilient at times if someone decides to challenge something that you strongly believe in. You've got a great balance of a patient, loving nature and strength._

____________________________

Hmm...I wouldn't have predicted that.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> Annoyingly, it said that my brain is 85% male & 15% female.


Me too. I'm confused; I thought I was more female than that. Oh, poo. Where's the chocolate?


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I got 50/50 but the questions were just stupid. 'Male' and 'female' as adjectives apparently denote the most comical stereotypes our society has for men and women. Even scientific investigations concerning differences between male and female minds reek of cultural bias - there's no getting around that, the way human civilization has come to think of 'male' and 'female' is wildly distorted in many ways.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

I am ok - male. Or, i'd prefer to have female brain. Add it to male body, best of two worlds.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

What the hell, 20% male? Those were pretty weird questions for determining this. For movies I would have said something like Big Lebowski or Trailer Park Boys, etc. Didn't feel like there were very masculine options there so I guessed on a few. But 20%? And it said I was very sensitive and conscious of others around me? Hahahaha


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't mind the premise, I do think there's almost certainly such things as "male" and "female" brains (not forgetting that we're talking about degrees, individual variation etc. of course), but the questions are stupid even for a light-hearted quiz.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

_You got 50% / 50%. Basically, you have an hermaphroditic brain, just like snails._

ut:

..........


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Mahlerian said:


> _Your brain is
> 20% male and 80% female!
> Even though it is hard to generalize, you thoughts tend to fall primarily into one category: female thinking. You often find yourself putting the needs of other before yourself and are happiest when those around you happy. Yet, you also have some male character traits which mean that you can be a little resilient at times if someone decides to challenge something that you strongly believe in. You've got a great balance of a patient, loving nature and strength._
> 
> ...


That's the same score I got. I wasn't going to say anything, originally; but now I know I'm not alone in this!


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Ingélou said:


> Annoyingly, it said that my brain is 85% male & 15% female.
> View attachment 70371


Hey, that's funny! I got the exact same thing. We must be kindred spirits.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

85% male and 15% female. 
I just don't know how to respond to that. 
...Well, as long as I can listen to music and do my work, I'm content. :angel:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> I got 50/50 but the questions were just stupid. 'Male' and 'female' as adjectives apparently denote the most comical stereotypes our society has for men and women. Even scientific investigations concerning differences between male and female minds reek of cultural bias - there's no getting around that, the way human civilization has come to think of 'male' and 'female' is wildly distorted in many ways.


Gender is a (wait for it...) social construct. Someone warn Albert7.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

I got 70% male 30% female, but I bet that most of the girls at my school would be more male according to this quiz due to their nerdy/scientific mentality. Really, nerdy/scientific does not equal male, but according to this quiz it does LOLOL.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

20% male and 80% female!

Yipes! I'm going to attribute this to being raised in household with a Mother and FOUR sisters -- and pushy ones at that! (No father, no brother.) Oh well, I guess it made what little music I did write all that much sweeter.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

85% male and 15% female


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I got:



> Your brain is
> 50% male and 50% female!
> You are an incredibly balanced person and this is reflected in the way that you think.


On learning this, my partner said "Hah! There's nothing _remotely_ female about the way you think!" :lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

50/50.

The last time I took a quiz like this (with all different questions), the answer was... 50/50.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

trazom said:


> That's the same score I got. I wasn't going to say anything, originally; but now I know I'm not alone in this!


Well, now's the time to reveal that Taggart, like Mahlerian and trazom, got the result '20% male & 80% female' - which is strange, because about half his answers were the 'direct logical' ones that got me my 'mainly-masculine' diagnosis, and the answers that differed from mine were what seemed more obviously 'masculine' anyway, like trying for the first parking space & just choosing jeans that fitted, or wanting chips, beer and his mates - the last a complete untruth, but the choices were so unforgiving.

Still, what verdict *can* you expect once you find out, as I did, that the quiz was set by a malicious hermaphodite gnome who gets his (her?) kicks out of promoting gender wars? I can hear him (her) cackling now!


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

As usual I'm a bit skeptical of these things (well really everything since I'm a scientist) so I took the test 5 times always answering the same way (top most answer for every question). My results were:

85% male
85% male
70% male
70% male
20% male

As we collectively might have guessed by the results each person got, the test is pretty useless.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Your brain is 70% male and 30% female!*

_Your thought processes are predominantly male. But what does that mean? Well, it means that you have particularly advanced spatial awareness and tend to think about things logically and practically. But you also have a softer side when you really care for someone. It's a great mix of character traits._

I didn't expect any part of me to be female. I don't like this quiz.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

70% Male, 30% Female

Tbh I only buy pants if my butt looks hot and smokin'


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2015)

AnotherSpin said:


> I am ok - male. Or, i'd prefer to have female brain. Add it to male body,


Me too. The other way around and I'd never leave the shower.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Your brain is

20% male and 80% female!

"Even though it is hard to generalize, you thoughts tend to fall primarily into one category: female thinking. "

no complaints to this


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2015)

"Your brain is 100% male.

However, you are a lesbian."

WTF?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

"Your brain is
0% male and 0% female.
...sorry, nothing to analyze here."


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

dogen said:


> "Your brain is 100% male.
> 
> However, you are a lesbian."
> 
> WTF?


That makes sense if you're woman. The mystery is how the test got the idea that your biological gender is female. It couldn't be from the answers because according to them your brain is 100% male.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

According to some, not having the taste buds of a 5-year-old makes me female.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Your brain is50% male and 50% female!Who've guessed?


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

70% male, 30% female. lmao @me being adept at spatial awareness. other than that, it sounded about right


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm 85% male and 15% female.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

dogen said:


> "Your brain is 100% male.
> 
> However, you are a lesbian."
> 
> WTF?


Perhaps I shouldn't laugh at this but I did.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2015)

SarahNorthman said:


> Perhaps I shouldn't laugh at this but I did.


It's OK it can be our little secret...


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

"Your brain is

100% male and 0% female!

You think nothing but **** *** ****** *****"

Different results every time


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> Different results every time


Is that what they call "gender fluid"?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Is that what they call "gender fluid"?


Isn't gender a terribly convienent word for those of us who are too coy to say ***?


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Dim7 said:


> Isn't gender a terribly convienent word for those of us who are too coy to say ***?


By *** do you mean social construct(which actually applies in this topic, oddly enough)? as opposed to ****.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Your brain is
70% male and 30% female!
Your thought processes are predominantly male. But what does that mean? Well, it means that you have particularly advanced spatial awareness and tend to think about things logically and practically. But you also have a softer side when you really care for someone. It's a great mix of character traits


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I remember encountering this test many years ago and it is total nonsense. Some of the questions are so poorly worded that you could legitimately answer different ways depending on how you interpreted some sloppily worded descriptions. While it is well accepted that men & women think differently in many ways, this kind of test isn't going to determine anything about it.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Your brain is
20% male and 80% female!
Even though it is hard to generalize, you thoughts tend to fall primarily into one category: female thinking. You often find yourself putting the needs of other before yourself and are happiest when those around you happy. Yet, you also have some male character traits which mean that you can be a little resilient at times if someone decides to challenge something that you strongly believe in. You've got a great balance of a patient, loving nature and strength.

The questions are stupid, but that's probably not too terribly of an inaccurate description of my gender... At least the percentages.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

It told me I'm balanced and quite perfect. Nothing I didn't already know.


----------

